# Norcolds Recall



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, here is the scoop on Norcold's Recall of their Refrigerators. Gonna try to make this easy to understand. Wish me luck.

*Cooling Unit Replacement Recall
*On TWO door Models (Norcold recall #02E-19) *Vehicle model years 1999 - 2000
*Models: N841 - N821 - N621 and 1082
*Cooling Unit* Serial Numbers: 1038000 to 1099000
Remedy: Replace Cooling Unit

On FOUR door Models (Norcold recall #02E-045) *Vehicle model years 1997 - 2000
*Models: 1200LR and 1200LRIM
*Cooling Unit* Serial Numbers: 700000 to 1008700
Remedy: Replace Cooling Unit

*Thermal Switch Kit retrofit Recall - Extended Recall I
*Four Door Models (Norcold Recall #08E-030 *Vehicle model years 1999 - 2002
*Models: 1200LR, 1200LRIM and 1201LRIM
*Cooling Unit* Serial Numbers: 1008701 - 1273700
Remedy: Install a Thermal Switch Kit

*Thermal Switch Ket retrofit Recall - Extended Recall II
*Four door Models (Norcold Recall #09E - 027) *Vehicle model years 2001 - 2003
*Models: 1200LR, 1200LRIM and 1201LRIM
Cooling Unit Serial Numbers: 1273701 to 1536607
Remedy: Install a Thermal Switch Kit

NOW,to quotethe certified Letter I recieved the other day:

Norcold recall NHTSA assigned the number 10E-049 for all 1200, 1201, 1210 and 1211 Refers. with serial numbers from 315525 to 13088811.

This recall supersedes previous Norcold Recalls 02E-045, 08E-30, 09E-026 and 09E-027 and extends the affected population to include units manufactured as of Oct. 7th, 2010. It will involve retrofitting refrigerators of affected models with a new thermocouple high temperature sensing system.

Norcold has decided that a defect which relates to motor vehicle safety exists in certain 1200, 1201, 1210 and 1211 model gas/elec. refrigerators should be recalled......................Therefore, the recall poulation will include all refrigerator models 1200, 1201, 1210 and 1211 with cooling unit serial numbers from 700000 to 13085759, non consecutively, manufactured between December 1996 and Oct. 6, 2010. These Refrigerators should be retrofitted using Norcold part number #634737 RECALL KIT. end quote

SO, if you have a TWO door refer. newer than a 2000 year model, you don't have anything to worry about, but if you have a FOUR door refer, check it out!!! Hope this helps. Kenneth


----------



## vanole (Nov 10, 2010)

Re: Norcolds Recall

Ken,

Good post.  I've been sitting here thinking I was not affected by this because I had a recall completed in June 2008.  That recall involved the stack/chimney and thermal switch.

I just called Norcold and they told me my unit is and offending one and requires this second recall concerning the high temp sensor.

Thanks for the post, it got me off top dead center.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Re: Norcolds Recall

Thanks Ken, I called Norcold and yes it is under the recall. I have called my local RV Tech and he is going to repair it. I just wished I was closer to you and I could have let you do it.. But I am sure I can find something for you to do at your open house this coming Apr.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Re: Norcolds Recall

Hey Jeff, I had mine checked last year by another RV repair company and they said all was OK. I even had a printed out sheet showing there was a recall on mine.  But as you can see from my other post it wasn't. I guess MR Cobb was pissed at me staying on his butt to repair mine, dang it was only there for 3+ weeks for minor things. :laugh:  :laugh: . I could have driven it up to Ken or Rods and got it repair a lot faster. oh well know better next time.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 10, 2010)

Re: Norcolds Recall

I got interrupted so many times writing that, I forgot to give Norcolds number.  It is: 800 444 7210


----------



## vanole (Nov 10, 2010)

Re: Norcolds Recall

Hollis,

When I talked to Norcold today the lady I spoke to said the only active recall now is the "high temp sensor".  I know you most likely have already done this but I'd ask the Norcold folks if this the only outstanding recall on your particular fridge.  

That firts recall I had done had all the 1200 series fridges and the following 2 door models N621, N641, N821, N841, 1082 Cooling unit serial numbers (behind outside panel) 1038000 to 1099000 and that recall installed a thermo switch.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Re: Norcolds Recall

Jeff I don't remember exactly what she said, but she told me not use it and to unplug it till I could get it fixed. I call my local RV tech and he called and got all the information he needed to do the repair. So as of now I am not worried about it. I am just glad that Ken put out in the correct format


----------



## vanole (Nov 10, 2010)

Re: Norcolds Recall

Hollis you are sure right about Ken and the format he used. 

Ken is a HUGE asset to this forum and hopefully someday I can meet him.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## try2findus (Nov 10, 2010)

Re: Norcolds Recall

Yes, we thank you too Ken!  We will check tomorrow to see if ours is involved in the recall.  

Hollis and Jeff, you are both so right.  We are so happy and fortunate to have so many intelligent RV folks on here keeping us safe and knowledgeable.  

Jeff, plan to meet us all at the next Meet & Greet.  We promise you a good time, good food and good friends for life! :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 10, 2010)

Re: Norcolds Recall

JEFF!!  YOUR IN VA BEACH???....man that is only 4 hours away.  I hope if you ever get to the Lynchburg/Roanoke area, you will stop in.  Right on the side of Rt. 460!!!


----------



## elkhartjim (Nov 10, 2010)

Re: Norcolds Recall

I tried to get the point across that its not just the 1200 models but it was taken as a joke, I'm glad it wasn't taken as a joke from you.  Maybe we just saved someones life. Thanks for taking the time to make a much better post that I did.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 10, 2010)

Re: Norcolds Recall

Jim,
After you brought this to our attention the other day, I thought I would be helpful to post it as complete as I could.  Most of this involves the 1200 models, but yes there are a couple of years for the 2 door models.  

In all honesty, I like Norcold better than Dometic...but my trailer came with Dometic and have not had any problems with it.  Dometic has had their own recalls, and we have done hundreds for them, but have not done our first Norcold yet.


----------

